# Bull Terrier



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

Anybody know of any standard size Bull Terrier breeders on the west coast?
I'm looking for a pup from parents with stable temperament. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Are you looking for a working lines dog or is show lines okay? I know a very well known vet who breeds standards and minis for show in Utah and if he doesn't have a litter on the ground, I guarantee you he'll know someone who does.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Finding a working line Bullie is next to impossible!


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

Thats true Bob, working lines in bullies are really difficult to locate, but I can use a pet quality dog. Maren, if posssible I can use a pup from a either pet quality parents or show.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

PM me your contact info and I'll pass it along to him. :smile:


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for the assist. PM sent


----------

